# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  En un planeta inundado, Madrid sería la ciudad más segura del mundo

## Jonasino

> En un escenario apocalíptico en el que las grandes ciudades del mundo quedaran arrasadas por el agua, sin electricidad, comunicaciones y expuestas a multitud enfermedades infecciosas, la ciudad de Madrid sería el mejor lugar del planeta para sobrevivir a la catástrofe. Esta es la conclusión a la que llega el equipo de ingenieros, físicos y científicos de la Nasa de Evacuar la Tierra y que explicarán este domingo, a partir de las 22.00 horas, en Discovery Max.
> 
> Esta semana, en el episodio titulado Un planeta inundado, Evacuar la Tierra nos plantea un nuevo escenario apocalíptico. Esta vez provocado por la llegada a la atmósfera de una gran cantidad de meteoroides de hielo procedentes del impacto de la Luna con un asteroide congelado.
> 
> Su llegada a la atmósfera terrestre provocaría un desequilibrio en el sistema, ya que se sumaría mucha más agua al ciclo de evaporación, precipitación y desplazamiento del agua hacia el mar, provocando una lluvia que duraría siglos y provocaría terribles inundaciones en el 29% de corteza terrestre que actualmente se encuentra seca.
> 
> De este modo, los seres humanos se verían obligados a establecer estrategias de supervivencia para superponerse al cataclismo, que inevitablemente darían lugar una crisis de inmigrantes en busca de zonas libres de agua.
> 
> Según los expertos de Evacuar la Tierra, entre los que figuran futurólogos, ingenieros y científicos de la Nasa, Madrid sería una magnífica tabla de salvación para los más afortunados, al encontrarse en el centro de una meseta, a casi 700 metros sobre el actual nivel del mar, y poseer una orografía adecuada para construir unos gigantescos diques en forma de anillo que la protegieran de la inundación.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...segura-planeta

----------

Asteriom (19-mar-2016),Jose_Escrich (18-mar-2016),perdiguera (19-mar-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Según los expertos de Evacuar la Tierra, entre los que figuran futurólogos, ingenieros y científicos de la Nasa, Madrid sería una magnífica tabla de salvación para los más afortunados, al encontrarse en el centro de una meseta, a casi 700 metros sobre el actual nivel del mar, y poseer una orografía adecuada para construir unos gigantescos diques en forma de anillo que la protegieran de la inundación.
> 
> De este modo, *la capital de España se convertiría en la última ciudad de este mundo apocalíptico y totalmente sumergido*, en la que sólo unos cuantos millones de personas podrían sobrevivir... Al menos hasta que un tsunami pusiera fin para siempre a este último refugio de la humanidad.


Lo leí hace un par de días. Menudo rigor... Ciudad de México, Quito, La Paz, Katmandú, hay ciudades mucho más altas que Madrid.

----------

embalses al 100% (27-may-2016),Jonasino (18-mar-2016),Varanya (22-mar-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Cierto. pero ¿no han puesto algo sobre eso hace unos dias en Discovery Max?. Bueno si llega a pasar siempre habrá sitio para añadir alguna cama de mas en casa para foreros...je je

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ni idea, no he visto D. Max estos días. Lo leí en prensa digital y no daba crédito...

----------

Jonasino (20-mar-2016)

----------

